# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  MOSMARRËVESHJET ME BASHKËKOHËSIT - Rexhep Qosja

## Askusho

*REXHEP QOSJA 
PANTEONI I RRALLUAR*

*MOSMARRËVESHJET ME BASHKËKOHËSIT*
_Ajme per ju, farisej, që i deshironi 
vendet e para ne sinagoga 
dhe përshëndetjet në sheshe! 

Ajme për ju, se jeni si varret, 
që nuk njihen, sepse përmbi to 
ecet dhe nuk dihet! 
_
*Ungjilli pas Lukës 11/43-44*

Marrëdhënjet e shkrimtarit dhe të shoqërisë mund të shikohen prej aspektesh të ndryshme dhe, varësisht prej aspektit prej të cilit shikohen, mund të nxirren përfundime të ndryshme. Në këtë mes është fjala vetëm për një aspekt të këtyre marrëdhënjeve: për aspektin e qëndrimit të një pjese të bashkëkohësve ndaj shkrimtarit dhe të përgjegjës që shkrimtari do të duhej t´i jepte këtij qëndrimi. Është konstatuar, dhe dëshmuar me statistika, se numri i shkrimtarëve në kohën tonë, në krahasim me numrin e banorëve, është shumëfish më i madh se numri i shkrimtarëve në shekujt e shkuar, në krahasim me numrin e banorëve në ata shekuj. Mund të pohohet se numri i shkrimtarëve të afirmuar apo të paafirmuar, të talentuar apo më pak të talentuar, që heret ose vonë, heqin dorë prej krijimtarisë, i kushtohen ndonjë pune më të levërdishme se ç´është puna letrare apo i nënështrohen thjesht kotësisë dhe apatisë, është gjithnjë e më i madh. S´ka dyshim se ky është një fenomen që nuk e kanë njohur shekujt e shkuar, me përjashtim të shekullit të nëntëmbëdhjetë apo, thënë më drejt, nuk e kanë njohur as përafërsisht në këtë masë, në të cilën e njeh shekulli ynë. Do të mund të provohej se dukuria në fjalë është shfaqur në një formë më të ashpër pikërisht në fillimet e shekullit të shkuar dhe, sipas të gjitha gjasave, është pasojë e forcimit të marrëdhënjeve kapitaliste në shoqëri. Përse pikërisht në këtë shekull shkrimtari zëron të humb shpesh iluzionet e veta mbi krijimtarinë? Sigurisht për shkak se nis të humb edhe iluzionet në sistemin shoqëror, të tëhuajet prej shoqërisë dhe institucioneve politikoshoqërore duke ngarkuar mbi vet mosdurimin e tyre më të madh. Në veprën e tij të njohur Teoritë e tepricës së vlerës, Karl Marksi e ka konstatuar dukurinë në fjalë kur ka thënë se Prodhimtaria kapitaliste, për shembëll, është armik i disa degëve të prodhimtarisë shpirtërore, sikundër janë arti dhe poezia". Në një formë posaçërisht të ashpër në shekullin e nëntëmbëdbjetë fillon konflikti, që vjen gjithnjë e më tepër duke u thelluar, ndërmjet krijuesve, në njërën dhe përfaqësuesve të atyre institucioneve politiko-shoqërore, në anën tjetër. Procesi i filluar në atë kohë, thuaja se, vazhdon edhe sot e gjithë ditën.

Sigurisht janë disa motive të rëndësishme dhe të pakalueshme përse shkrimtarët tjetërsohen prej krijimtarisë dhe motivet e këtyre, t´i quajmë ashtu, vetëvrasjeve shpir tërore të shkrimtarëve mund të jenë pakashumë të ndryshme në vendet e ndryshme dhe në shoqëritë me sisteme të ndryshme. Në shtetet kapitaliste, fjala vjen, është e kuptueshme që shkrimtari të tëhuajet prej misionit të vet për disa arësye, që nuk mund të jenë të njëjta me arësyet për të cilat tëhuajet prej krijimtarisë shkrimtari në vendet socialiste. Në rastin e parë ai shkruan çka të dëshirojë dhe si të dëshirojë, por s´ja merr kush seriozisht fjalën; në rastin e dytë, më së shpeshti, ai shkruan ashtu siç kërkojnë prej tij të shkruajë dhe mund t´i kushtojë shtrenjtë në qoftë se shkruan ndryshe. Sidoqoftë, mund të supozohet se të gjithë shkrimtarët e të gjitha vendeve ndonjëherë i kanë disa motive te përbashkëta pse një ditë prej ditësh ja kthejnë shpinën idealit të vet, në realizimin e të cilit dikur ishin nisur me aq turr, entuziazëm dhe vetëmohim dhe këto motive mund të jenë të brendshme-psikologjike dhe të jashtme-shoqërore.

Po të bazohemi në përvojën, qoftë edhe modeste të letërsisë sonë të sotme, do të mund të thuhej se disa shkrimtarë heqin dorë prej krijimtarisë së mëtejme atëherë kur e kuptojnë se ju mungon prirja e duhur krijuese dhe kur binden se gjithë ajo që kanë shkruar gjer në atë moment nuk ka ndonjë vlerë dhe domethënje të posaçme për njerëzit e tjerë. Sipas të gjitha gjasave, në radhët e këtyre shkrimtarëve, më së shumti mund të gjenden të tillë, që kanë filluar të shkruajnë heret, në moshën rinore, kur nuk kanë pasur kulturën e nevojshme letrare, kur nuk i kanë njohur jo vetëm letërsitë e huaja, por as letërsinë e tyre kombëtare, kur nuk e kanë marrë me gjithë seriozitetin e duhur vetë krijimtarinë letrare dhe kur kanë pasur një përvojë akoma modeste jetësore dhe krijuese. Disa prej këtyre shkrimtarëve, zakonisht, ja kthejnë shpinën pendës pasi t´i lexojnë veprat e ndonjë krijuesi të madh apo të shquar dhe, mbasi t´i krahasojnë mundësitë e veta me mundësitë e tij, dëshprohen dhe heqin dorë prej torturave të mëtejme krijuese. Dihet se jo një shkrimtar i talentuar i shekullit të kaluar e ka braktisur njëherë e përgjithmonë krijimtarinë letrare mbasi i ka njohur veprat e Tolstojt dhe, pastaj, gjithë jetën e mëtejme e ka kaluar duke i përkthyer veprat e tij në gjuhën e vet kombëtare, qoftë edhe kur nuk ka qënë plotësisht e sigurtë se do t´i botohen për të gjallë. Dëshprimet që ua shkaktojnë shkrimtarët e mëdhenj sivëllezërit e tyre të vegjël, zokonisht, nuk i tregojnë dhe i ruajnë si një fshehtësi në jetën e tyre. Shkrimtarët e mëdhenj mund të dëshprojnë edhe ndonjë shkrimtar me talent mesatar apo, madje, edhe të shquar, por arësyet e gjithë të paprirurve që i reshten krijimtarisë së mëtejme për shkak se arrijnë t´i çmojnë drejt mundësitë e veta një ditë janë gjithsesi të ndërshme. Gjithmonë është më mirë që njeriu ta bëjë shkëlqyeshëm një punë më pak të rëndësishme për shoqërinë se sa ta bëjë keq ndonjë punë shumë të rëndësishme. Është fatkëqësi edhe për letërsinë, edhe për vetë ata që e derdhin mundin kot, pse skribentët e ndryshëm nuk dyshojnë kurrë në mundësitë e veta dhe pse nuk pranojnë t´i shkoqen letërsisë edhe kur shkrimet e tyre s´kanë as vlerën më elementare artistike. Tjetërsimi i shkrimtarëve të paprirje prej krijimtarisë nuk mund të çmohet si ndonjë humbje e posaçme për letërsinë e tyre kombëtare, prandaj këta dezerterë, në qoftë se nuk nund t´i çmojmë si letrarë, kemi plotësisht arësye t´i çmojmë si njerëz realistë ndaj vetëvetes.

Disa shkrimtarë të tjerë, ndërkaq, heqin dorë prej krijimtarisë së mëtejme letrare në një moment të caktuar të jetës së tyre për shkak se nuk mund t´i pajtojnë si duhet aktivitetin letrar dhe aktivitetin shoqëror. Në mesin e këtyre shkrimtarëve, që për këtë arësye e kanë harruar letërsinë, sigurisht më së shumti ka të tillë që nën maskën e ambicjes letrare dhe të afirmimit me anën e pendës kanë fshehur oreksin e karierës politike. Duke mos mundur t´i realizojnë plotësisht ambicjet e veta përmes fjalës letrare, por duke e shfrytëzuar kapitalin artistik si një trambolinë të sigurtë për kërcime karieriste, ata dikur provojnë t´i realizojnë përmes tribunash politike dhe shoqërore. Posa dalin në tribunën politike dhe e shijojnë kënaqësinë e shikimit të dëgjuesve, që në personalitetin e tyre eventualisht mund të respektojnë edhe shkrimtarinë, ata fillojnë të besojnë se fjala e foltores jehon më tepër se sa fjala artistike. Disa prej këtyre shkrimtarëve, gjithashtu, ushqehen prej iluzionit fisnik, por naiv, se me aktivitetin e tyre politik dhe shoqëror mund të jenë më të dobishëm për shoqërinë se me aktivitetin letrar, prandaj nuk është çudë pse vijnë në situata që ta përçmojnë rolin e letërsisë në humanizimin e marrëdhënjeve ndërmjet njerëzve duke e injoruar funksionin e saj moral ashtu, fundi i fundit, sikundër e injorojnë edhe estetizantët, që letërsinë e konsiderojnë vetëm si një lodër fëmijësh, në të cilën e sublimojnë narcisoizmin e tyre. Shkrimtarët më të vetëdijshëm dhe më të ngritur nga radhët e këtyre dezerterëve, megjithatë, e kuptojnë një ditë se për krijimin e karierës politike, përpos shkathtësive thjesht intelektuale, kërkohen edhe disa shkathtësi të tjera, që s´mund të përfshihen me normat morale, prandaj, pak me vonesë, binden se iluzionet e tyre politike mund të quhen të dështuara. Të pushtuar prej kotësisë, që sjell humbja e iluzionit, ata do të donin t´i kthehen rishtazi krijimtarisë (disa, por fare rrallë, me të vërtetë edhe i kthehen me pasione të reja, përvojë të re dhe sukses të plotë) por vetëm mund të binden se janë vonuar disa vite apo decenie: në ndërkohë e kanë humbur shprehinë e punës, aftësinë e persiatjeve të thelluara dhe gatishmërinë që të durojnë vetminë, që është një kusht i domosdoshëm i krijimtarisë së suksesshme. Pohimin e Senekës se Kush është gjithkund nuk është kurrkund" e dëshmon ashtu edhe fakti i këtyre shkrimtarëve. S´ka dyshim se ambicjet politike dhe, në përgjithësi, karierizmi ja kanë rrëmbyer çdo letërsie kombëtare disa prej krijuesve të saj të talentuar, që kanë premtuar shumë apo edhe kanë bërë diçka, por që nuk e kanë bërë atë që do të mund ta bënin sikur mos t´i kishin marrë në qafë ambicjet e tyre. Këta dezerterë të letërsisë nuk duhet t´i ankojmë shumë në qoftë se nuk kanë pasur kurrë ndonjë përkushtim të veçantë ndaj krijimtarisë, por duhet t´i mëshirojmë në qoftë se një ditë binden me keqardhje se nuk kanë bërë gjësend në fushën së cilës ja kanë kushtuar vitet më të frytshme të jetës, por do të mund të bënin në fushën prej së cilës janë tërhequr.

Një lloj tjetër shkrimtarësh heret apo vonë heqin dorë prej krijimtarisë letrare për shkak se nuk janë të gatshëm t´ua nënështrojnë mundimeve të pandërprera shpirtërore dhe intelektuale qejfet e ndryshme fizike të trupit të njeriut. Disa prej këtyre shkrimtarëve mund të dëgjohen duke pohuar se si nuk e don barra qiranë që të lodhet e të dërmohet trupi, mundësitë dhe rrnesa e të cilit janë të kufizuara nga natyra, për shkak të disa kënaqësive shumë metafizike, që mund të sjellë krijimtaria. Dhe, ata nuk ngurrojnë t´i numërojnë shkrimtarët e ndryshëm të shekujve të shkuar, të cilët janë lodhur dhe shpenzuar aq shumë gjatë punës intensive krijuese, saqë nuk janë rehabilituar më kurrë plotësisht apo edhe t´i përmendin shkrimtarët, si Molierin, Balzakun, Dostojevskin, Çarls Dikensin, e të tjerë, që janë djegur plotësisht në punën krijuese. Duke u kujdesur ta ruajnë aq shumë trupin dhe t´ja bëjnë të gjitha qejfet fizike, këta shkrimtarë nuk mbërrijnë të lexojnë, të ngriten në pikëpamje të kulturës dhe të njohurive, të zgjerojnë për- vojën krijuese, prandaj edhe nuk është çudë pse tjetërsimi i tyre gradual prej letërsisë sjell edhe sterilizimin e tyre të parakohshëm. Ata, rëndom, shuhen në moshën më të mirë për një krijimtari të suksesshme: ndërmjet tridhjetë dhe dyzet vjetëve, apo, në qoftë se nuk shuhen, plotësisht, botojnë nga një tregim apo vjershë në vit. Letërsia jonë e sotme ka disa shembëlla të këtilla tragjike. Në radhët e këtyre hedonistëve mund të ketë shkrimtarë vërtet të talentuar, prandaj edhe heshtja e tyre është një humbje për çdo letërsi kombëtare. Prej historianëve të letërsisë ata më së shpeshti pagëzohen si talentë të parealizuar.

Në qoftë se shkaqet psikologjike e tjetërsojnë gjithmonë një numër të konsideruar shkrimtarësh prej letërsisë, shkaqet shorërore e tjetërsojnë ndoshta, një numër më të vogël, ndonëse këto janë shkaqe më konstante. Një prej këtyre shkaqeve është mungesa e lexuesve. Ka shkrimtarë që nuk lodhen shumë pse sot nuk kanë mjaft apo pse kanë fare pakëz lexues, por ka edhe shkrimtarë që kur mësojnë se veprat e tyre nuk zgjojnë kurreshtjen dhe respektin e lexuesve, dëshprohen dhe mengadalë tërhiqen prej letërsisë. Dhe, derisa të parët jetojnë në iluzionin naiv se lexuesit e ardhmërisë do të jenë lexuesit e vërtetë të veprave të tyre, të dytët, shpesh dëshprohen pa ndonjë arësye gjithmonë të vërtetë. Si mungesa e pjesërishme, ashtu as numri i madh i lexuesve nuk e dëshmojnë mungesën e vlerës apo vlerën e njëmendtë të veprës së një shkrimtari. Shundliteratura sot ka mjaft lexues, por askush asaj nuk do t´ja pohojë vlerën artistike; poetët avangardistë, në anën tjetër, kanë më pak lexues, por askush që flet seriozisht për letërsinë s´do t´ua mohojë vlerën artistike shkrimeve të tyre. Duhet vënë në dukje, megjithatë, se shkrimtarët që për të gjallë nuk i kanë lexuesit e vet, nuk kanë shumë gjasa se do të kenë lexues as më vonë, përpos nëse gjinia njerëzore e ndryshon rrënjësisht natyrën e vet. Në qoftë se nuk kemi arësye t´i besojmë kësaj mundësie hipotetike, atëherë kemi edhe arësye të besojmë ngulmërisht se të ashtuquajturit gjeni", që e injorojnë lexuesin e kohës së vet, do të jenë të injoruar edhe prej lexuesve të ardhmërisë. Nuk ka shkrimtar të madh që për të gjallë nuk ka pasur lexues, ashtu siç nuk ka shkrimtar, i cili krijimtarinë s´e ka konsideruar si një hobi, sa për të kaluar kohën dhe thyer monotoninë jetësore, që ka mbetur indiferent ndaj interesimit dhe respektit të lexuesve. Jo rastësisht, prandaj, shkrimtarët e ngritur teorikisht dhe dhe të formuar moralisht pezmatohen tepër kur mësojnë se ju mungojnë lexuesit, po aq sa mbesin indiferentë ata që shkruajnë për një rreth të ngushtë miqsh dhe shokësh.

Në tjetërsimin e një numri të shkrimtarëve prej letërsisë e, sidomos, të atyre shkrimtarëve që e dëshirojnë shumë reklamën dhe publicitetin ndikon negativisht edhe interesimi pakashumë i pakësuar në përgjithësi për letërsinë në kohën tonë. Letërsia dhe artet në tërësi nuk janë më veprimtaria kryesore shpirtërore e njeriut. Është e vërtetë se në kohën tonë letërsia nuk është më e çmuar prej shoqërisë dhe lexuesve sikundër ishte në shekujt e shkuar, kurse shkrimtari nuk mund të luajë më të gjitha rolet që ka luajtur në shekujt e kaluar. Atëherë veprat letrare ishin ushqimi kryesor shpirtëror i lexuesve. Mbishkrimi Ushqim shpirtëror, që është vënë në portën e Bibliotekës së Berlinit, besoj, nuk është shkruar në shekullin tonë. Njerëzit e kësaj kohe jo vetëm se nuk kanë kohë, por as ndjejnë nevojë, të lexojnë sa përpara veprat letrare. Kureshtjen e tyre sot e kanë përvetësuar mendimi shkencor, në njërën, kurse mjetet e masmedias, në anën tjetër. Sidomos filmi dhe televizioni e kanë pakësuar shumë interesimin e lexuesve për letërsinë e, posaçërisht, të atyre lexuesve, që veprën letrare, kryesisht, e marrin në dorë sa për t´u argëtuar. Sot nuk mund të gjenden shkrimtarë që do të gëzonin popullarizimin, famën dhe dashurinë që gëzonin Petrarka, Volteri, Molieri, Gëteja, Tolstoj, Valter Skoti, Lamartini, Manconi, e të tjerë, të cilët me miliona njerëz kanë mbajtur dhe mbajnë nën pushtetin e fjalës së tyre artistike. Sa më thellë në kohë mund të vërehet se respekti dhe dashuria e lexuesve ndaj shkrimtarëve ishin gjithnjë e më të sinqerta, më të përkushtuara, më të mëdha dhe, sigurisht, më të arësyeshme: shkrimtari atëherë ishte bard, mendimtar, moralist, artist. S´ka dyshim se respekti i madh, me të cilin lexuesit e shtresave të ndryshme e shpërblenin mundin e shkrimtarit ndikonte stimulativisht në të, ja shtonte vullnetin, ja ushqente ndjenjat dhe mendimet, me një fjalë e frymëzonte për krijimtari të mëtejme. Megjithëse jo plotësisht, jo në të gjitha vendet dhe në të gjitha rastet, këto motive inspirative i mungojnë pjesës më të madhe të shkrimtarëve të kohës sonë e, posaçërisht, shkrimtarëve të letërsive të vogla. Në letërsitë e mëdha, sikundër janë ato të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. të Bashkimit Sovjetik, të Francës, të Anglisë akoma mund të ketë autoritete letrare për arësye se masa e tyre, shumë më e ngritur se masa e vendeve të prapambetura dhe vendeve në zhvillim, di t´i çmojë vlerat më drejt dhe me kritere më të drejta. Nuk mund të thuhet se Viljem Fokneri, Ernest Heminguei, Mihail Shollohovi, Alber Kamy, Pabllo Neruda, nuk ishin apo nuk janë autoritete të mëdha letrare të kohës sonë. Fama e Zhan-Pol Sartrit është posaçërisht e madhe në të gjitha kontinentet e, veçanërisht, në Francë, pavarësisht prej konflikteve të tij të pandërprera me institucionet politiko-shoqërore të shoqërisë bashkëkohore, përfaqësuesit e të cilave do të donin t´i kyçnin gojën, por nuk guxojnë për shkak të imunitetit që gëzon tek shtresat e gjera të lexuesve. A do të thotë kjo se shkrimtarët e letërsive të vogla, të cilët jetojnë dhe krijojnë në një pozitë më pak të volitshme se shkrimtarët e letërsive të mëdha duhet të dëshprohen, të tjetërsohen prej krijimtarisë dhe ta vrasin në kotësi prirjen, me të cilën i ka dhuruar nëna natyrë. Pa dyshim jo. Dhe mund të pohohet kështu për shkakun e thjeshtë pse ata duhet t´i ngushëllojë mendimi se pjesa më e madhe e shkrimtarëve, e shkrimtarëve të letërsive të mëdha dhe shkrimtarëve të letërsive të vogla, qoftë në shekujt e shkuar, qoftë në shekullin tonë, qoftë nga radhët e të mëdhenjve, qoftë nga radhët e krijuesve edhe me prirje më modeste, nuk janë përkundur në dafinet e respektit, famës dhe të dashurisë. Veprat e tyre nuk ishin çelësi me të cilin çileshin dyert e lumturisë. Është shumë më i madh se i shkrimtarëve të adhuruar numri i shkrimtarëve që kanë vegjetuar në vend se të kenë jetuar, që janë përbuzur në vend se të jenë çmuar, që janë ndjekur dhe persekutuar në vend se të jenë përkrahur. Biografitë e pjesës më të madhe të shkrimtarëve janë biografi të njerëzve, që e kanë pirë deri në fund kupën e helmit për të gjallë. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre janë Ahasferë, që ishin të mallkuar jo prej zotit, po prej djajve të ulur në postet drejtuese. Kështu, për shembëll, poeti më i madh italian i të gjitha kohërave, Dante Aligieri, është detyruar t´i kalojë shumë vite si mërgimtar në Francë dhe ka vuajtur se do të vdesë pa e parë edhe një herë Firencën e tij të dashur; poeti i madh francez, Viktor Hygo, ka jetuar afro njëzet vite i mërguar në një ishull të Lamanshit dhe ju ka lejuar të kthehet në atdhe vetëm atëherë kur e kishte njërën këmbë në varr; Dostojevski, Çernishevski dhe një numër i tërë shkrimtarësh rusë të shekullit të kaluar janë kalbur me vite nëpër kazamatet e pushtetit carist; prozatori i shquar francez, Emil Zola, në vend të kujdesit shtetëror për jetën e tij është gjetur i helmuar me gjithë të shoqen prej rojtarëve të pushtetit; prozatori dhe dramaturgu i shquar rus, Anton Pavlloviç Çehov, është sjellë i vdekur prej vendshërimit deri në Rusi në një vagon mes peshqve, kurse Fransoa Vijoni është përfaqësuesi më tipik i armatës së shkrimtarëve që kurrë s´e kanë ngirë barkun si duhet. Në qoftë se e kanë pësuar kështu disa prej shkrimtarëve të shquar, atëherë si do ta kenë pësuar shkrimtarët më të vegjël! Në qoftë se e kanë pësuar kështu shkrimtarët e letërsive të mëdha, ku edhe dinë ta çmojnë fjalën e shkruar dhe shkrimtarin, atëherë si do të kenë mundur ta pësojnë shkrimtarët e letërsive të vogla! Natyrisht, shumë më keq.

I varfëri, zakonisht, nuk di ta çmojë pasurinë që mund ta ketë një ditë. Kush ka dëshiron të ketë akoma më shumë e kush nuk ka sa i duhet, atëherë më lehtë heq dorë edhe prej asaj që e ka. Kjo është një logjikë e çuditshme në jetën njerëzore. Të shumtën e herave këtë logjikë ka edhe qëndrimi i disa bashkëkohësve ndaj shkrimtarëve të gjallë. Megjithëse në letërsitë e popujve të vegjël jo rrallë nuk dinë t´i çmojnë sa duhet as shkrimtarët e mëdhenj të vdekur, prapë ata i çmojnë më tepër se ç´mund t´i çmojnë shkrimtarët e mëdhenj të gjallë. Në mjediset mikroborgjeze, sikundër është yni, ku njerëzit vuajnë prej paragjykimeve dhe kufizimeve të ndryshme të trashëguara dhe të fituara, nuk mund ta çmojnë dhe duan sa duhet fqiun, që dallohet prej tyre me prirjen e vet. Në këto mjedise mund ta duan ilakanë dhe ta çmojnë vetëm të huajin që nuk e kanë parë, që nuk e kanë njohur, por që e dinë se e respektojnë në mjediset e huaja. Largësia është faktori që ndikon në krijimin e autoritetit. Njeriut të kufizuar, prandaj, monumentet i duken më të rëndësishme se ata të cilëve u janë kushtuar. Bashkëkohësit e tillë që, zakonisht. krijojnë opinionin në një kohë dhe në një mjedis edhe punën e shkrimtarit e shikojnë baras punës tregëtare apo ndonjë pune tjetër të rëndomtë. Jo një shkrimtar i shquar ka ndjerë nevojë të formulojë kësi mendimi, me të cilin u është hakmarrë disa bashkëkohësve: ka shumë idiotë në këtë botë që më tepër çmojnë pasurinë, lustrën e jashtme, origjinën, pozitën se sa vlerat shpirtërore, intelektuale, prirjet, aftësitë. Ka shkrimtar që një problem të tillë e ka trajtuar edhe artistikisht. Çehovi ka një tregim interesant, me titullin Pilivricka, në të cilin flitet se si një mjek-shkencëtar nuk e respektojnë njerëzit e rrethit të tij për shkak se e shohin përditë, por e kuptojnë rëndësinë e tij vetëm mbasi të vdesë papritur, në të vërtetë mbasi t´ja kenë helmuar jetën me arogancën dhe imoralitetin e tyre.

Është edhe një arësye tjetër, shumë e rëndësishme, përse në letërsinë e popujve të vegjël dhe në mjediset mikroborgjeze një pjesë e bashkëkohësve nuk i respektojnë shkrimtarët dhe, jo vetëm se nuk i respektojnë, por, në ca raste, as nuk i durojnë. Sikundër është e njohur, shkrimtarët e talentuar gjithmonë frymëzohen prej jetës dhe botën e imagjinatës së vet shpesh e krijojnë duke u nisur prej çështjeve të rëndësishme jetësore të kohës së tyre. Armatat e personazheve të veprave të tyre në të vërtetë janë sinteza të veseve dhe të virtyteve të njerëzve të kohës; janë të pakta ato personazhe letrare që nuk i kanë prototipet në rrethin jetësor të krijuesit të tyre. Duke i lexuar prozat e këtyre shkrimtarëve, disa prej bashkëkohësve e gjejnë veten në to dhe, kur e gjejnë edhe ashtu çfarë nuk do të donin ta shihnin, hidhërohen, pezmatohen, iritohen, tërbohen, ju kërcënohen shkrimtarëve ose në heshtje ose me zë të lartë dhe ngrisin fushata ose të fshehta ose të hapta kundër tyre. Gystav Floberi me romanin e tij Zonja Bovary është vetëm një prej shembëllave si më të njohura se si disa prej bashkëkohësve mund ta shohin fytyrën e vërtetë në vend se facetën publike të vetëvetes në veprën e një shkrimtari.

Në sytë e disa bashkëkohësve, ndërkaq, shkrimtari ndonjëherë është fajtor thjesht pse është i talentuar, pse është më i ngritur, më i kulturuar, më i ditur dhe, ndofta, më i lumtur në thellësitë e shpirtit të vet se sa ata. Epërsia e tij e madhe intelektuale dhe morale, në njërën, kurse dashuria që gëzon tek lexuesi i ndershëm dhe i panjohur, në anën tjetër, ju pengon individëve, që vuajnë pse ju mungon autoriteti shoqëror dhe respekti i sinqertë i njerëzve. Duke e ndjerë veten të imtë, mushkonjë, pranë emrit dhe vlerës së një krijuesi të talentuar, individët e këtillë megaJomanë, e në të vërtetë intelektualisht të shkretë, i prozhmojnë shkrimtarët, ju vejnë gracka, flasin keq për ta në rrethet, ku pandehin se ju shkon fjala dhe, nuk ngurojnë ta mohojnë rëndësinë e veprës së tyre. Jo rrallë, në luftën e tyre të errët, të paskrupull kundër shkrimtarëve të prirur ata krijojnë aleanca me kalemxhinjtë e ndryshëm, që s´mund të pajtohen me dështimet vetiake. Ata mund të dëgjohen, shpesh, duke shtruar pyetjen profane të fukarenjve shpirtërorë të kësaj bote: Çfarë rëndësie ka puna e x shkrimtarit? Ku ishte deri dje? Dikush do të interesohej: përse veprojnë ashtu këta shtatanikë të shoqërisë? Ndoshta disa njerëz bëjnë keq vetëm e vetëm pse duke e mohuar një njeri që dallon intelektualisht dhe moralisht prej tyre ose shpresojnë ta ngrisin vetëveten ose i sublimojnë të zezat personale, kurse disa të tjerë bëjnë keq pse ndjejnë kënaqësi të bëjnë keq. Në eseun e tij të njohur Mbi mëninë, filosofi anglez, Frensis Bekoni, me të drejtë shkruan: Njeriu që s´ka virtyte gjithmonë ju lakmon virtyteve të të tjerëve. Sepse, mendja njerëzore ushqehet ose me të mirën e vet, ose me të keqen e huaj; dhe ai që s´shpreson se do të ngritet deri tek virtyti i tjetrit, do të përpiqet të barasohet me të duke ja nënçmuar vlerën". Fatlumisht, një barasim i tillë është i pamundur, por, mjerisht, fushatat e tilla krijojnë keqkuptime për shkrimtarët dhe letërsinë në shpirtin e atyre që akoma s´janë emancipuar akoma shpirtërisht. Dhe shkrimtarët nuk mund të jenë indiferentë ndaj atyre fushatave; sidomos nuk mund të jenë indiferentë shkrimtarët fillestarë dhe sivëllezërit e tyre me prirje modeste, që e dëshirojnë aq shumë publicitetin. Shkrimtarët që nuk e kanë të sigurtë ardhmërinë e veprës gjithmonë bëjnë çmos që t´ja sigurojnë bile të tanishmen. Porsi këngëtarët e estradës, artistët e filmit dhe të teatrit që e dëshirojnë aq shumë reklamën, ata ja ekspo zojnë veten opinionit në të gjitha profilet, duke mos ju reshtur as skandaleve dhe zbulimit të fshehtësive të ndryshme të jetës intime. Përse? Arësyet mund të jenë të ndryshme në rastet e ndryshme, por një psikolog do të mund të thonte se etja për reklamë dhe publicitet në këso rastesh është e kushtëzuar prej kompleksit të dyshimit në veprën e vet. Në përpjekje e sipër që t´i qëndrojnë ndesh qoftë indiferencës, qoftë injorimit të bashkëkohësve, prej të cilëve edhe varet autoriteri shoqëror i shkrimtarit, disa prej ushtarëve të pendës bashkohen në grupe dhe, ndonjëherë. nën maskën e idealeve të përbashkëta fshehin taktikën e reklamës. Të bashkuar ata në një mënyrë më të lehtë dhe më efikase e shtyjnë përpara njëri tjetrin në sytë e opinionit dhe e luftojnë heshtjen mortore në të cilën janë të zhytur emrat e tyre. I vetmi faktor që ata nuk e marrin parasysh në këto raste është: autoriteti i krijuar kështu është vetëm i rrejshëm; ata harrojnë se puna krijuese në fund të fundit është punë individuale, kurse para gjyqit të historisë çdo shkrimtar del i vetëm, me prirjen, veprën, rolin kulturor, moralin e vet.

Është e sigurtë se famën, po jo reklamën, e dëshirojnë edhe shkrimtarët e mëdhenj, por ata janë në radhë të parë të interesuar për atë famën që vjen vonë, post mortem, që vjen vonë dhe s´vdes kurrë. Për pikëpamjet e atyre që jetojnë sipas devizës së njohur të hedonistëve më mirë gomar i gjallë se f ilosof i vdekur" ky është një iluzion i kotë dhe, madje, qesharak, por është iluzion i lartë dhe shumë i çmuar për të gjithë të tjerët që mendojnë si romansieri dhe eseisti i shquar polak, Jan Parandovski, i cili në veprën Alkimia e fjalës, ka vënë në dukje sa vijon: Fjala ka fuqi dhe pushtet të madh. E qitur në letër ajo ka pushtet të pakrahasuar mbi mendimet dhe imagjinatën e njerëzve, ajo sundon në kohë dhe në hapësirë. Vetëm mendimi i kapur në rrje tën e germave jeton, vepron dhe krijon. Çdo gjë tjetër e merr era dhe e zhduk (...) Nëpër dejt e kulturës rrjedhin pikat e ngjyrës. Është e dobët ajo pendë që jetën e veprës së vet e mat me çastet kalimtare; është e dobët ajo pendë që nuk është e vetëdijshme se çasti duhet t ja shtrojë ato detyra dhe përgjegjësi që ja shtron edhe një shekulli i tërë. Kush nuk e punon veprën e vet duke e shikuar aere perrenis, kush e çarmatos veten duke besuar se veprat e tij janë kalimtare  ai nuk duhet të marrë pendën në dorë, sepse mbjell egjër në vend të grurit". Asnjë krijues, pavarësisht prej prirjes dhe famës së arritur pë të gjallë, nuk mund të jetë plotësisht i sigurtë se veprat e tij do të jenë gjithmonë estetikisht aktive, por shkrimtarët e vërtetë e ushqejnë veten me këtë shpresë, që i frymëzon, e mban të ndeme imagjinatën e tyre, ju jep fuqi në krijimtari. Krijimtaria doemos kërkon që njeriu t´i takojë tërësisht: me trupin, me mendimet, me dëshirat, me ambicjet, me ndjenjat dhe me ëndërrimet, me gëzimet dhe me vuajtjet. Flijimet e tij të pandëprera i shpërblen mendimi se me veprën e tij do t´i shërbejë popullit të vet dhe njeriut në përgjithësi: që ta ngrisë shpirtërisht dhe moralisht, që ta gëzojë dhe ngushëllojë në jetë. Nuk ka kënaqësi më të madhe në jetën e një krijuesi se pandehja se me punën e vet ka vënë një gur në themelet e kulturës shpirtërore të popullit, që nuk do të zhduket kurr plotësisht. Për të gjitha orët, ditët dhe vitet e kaluara në vetmi, ndërmjet katër muresh, për të gjitha dëfrimet dhe gëzimet e braktisura, për të gjitha netët e kaluara në vuajtjet e pagjumësisë, për të gjitha dhembjet e shumta, që janë të lidhura me procesin krijues ai ka shpërblim mirënjohjen e heshtur të lexuesve të thjeshtë, të sotëm dhe të nesërm, të cilët nuk do të lejojnë kurrë, që emri i tij të zhduket nën pluhurin e trashë të kohës rrënimtare. Të gjithë atyre bashkëkohësve të mjerë, që kanë dëshiruar t´ ja helmojnë jetën, vepra e tij ju jep përgjegjen e heshtur: keni jetuar si dhelpëra dhe keni vdekur si qeni. Ndoshta ky ngushëllim mjafton që shkrimtari i vërtetë t´i shikojë me krenarinë e Zeusit ata mikrobë të shoqërisë, t´i mposhtë shkaqet e ndryshme që e tjetërsojnë prej krijimtarisë, të jetë indiferent ndaj reklamës dhe publicitetit, duke bërë njëkohësisht një jetë shpirtërisht dhe moralisht të lartë.

Mosmarrëveshjet e një shkrimtari të tillë me bashkëkohësit e tillë janë të ndryshme e të shumta, por ngushëllimet janë të mjafta që t´i durojë me kënaqësi dhembjet e krijimtarisë.

1972

----------

